# Code 726 - Refresh Service



## iwcjimbo (Nov 7, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I recently got a refurbished HR24-200 from DirecTV to replace my old HR24-200 that was acting slow to respond to remote inputs, etc.

After setting up the new HR24, I kept the old one in the system by putting it in place of one of my H25 receivers.

Everything worked fine for a day. Whole-Home recognized the old HR24. But now I get a code 726 - refresh service announcement as soon as I power up the old HR24.

Questions:

1) I'm assuming that if I call or go on-line to DirecTV to get service refreshed for the old HR24, that DirecTV will charge me a monthly fee for having this "extra" HR24 in the system. Is this correct?

2) If the answer to question 1 is Yes, is there a way to "hide" the old HR24 from them and still keep it in the system?

Thank you in advance for your responses.

Best Regards,
Iwcjimbo


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

1) Yes you'll have to pay for all of your DVRs and Receivers. 
2) No, there's no way to "hide" it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If I read this correctly, you have swapped an HR24 in the place of an H25.
The fee for DVR service does not distinguish between 1 or several. It is a flat fee for DVR service.

If you have increased the overall number of receivers in your system then you would have to pay for the extra receiver.

I would refresh the service online.


----------



## iwcjimbo (Nov 7, 2004)

jimmie57,

Thank you for your response.

It worked and I have confirmed with DirecTV that there is no change in fee (as you stated).

Thank You and Best Regards,
Iwcjimbo


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

iwcjimbo said:


> jimmie57,
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> ...


You are welcome.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## r028806 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds like your "slow HR24-200" is not active on your account. If it was replaced, the system deactivates it. Better call about it. You cannot replace a an IRD, then have it active on the account.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

The 726 is because the reciever was deactivated. It won't change your bill to reactivate it if you deactivate the H25. But it can cause problems if it dies and it needs to be replaced and DTV will recover the H25 if it's deactivated.


----------

